# Sold my iPad, keeping my Kindle Fire



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Maria Schneider at her Bear Mountain Books blog has printed an article I wrote about why I sold my iPad 1 after using a Kindle Fire for a couple of months.

http://www.bearmountainbooks.com/home/guest-post-jim-chambers-and-the-kindle-fire/

It was a tough decision, since I loved my iPad, but I found myself using the Fire more and more, and the iPad less and less. My iPad is now in a good home, and with the money from the sale, I've already bought a second Fire (for my wife), with change left over for books and apps.

By the way, I still do most of my reading on my e-ink Kindle 3.


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2012)

nice move!


----------



## Xopher (May 14, 2009)

Interesting move. I can completely understand. Handling my wife's 7" tablet definitely weighs less than my 10" tablet. The larger screen suits me better, and my wife doesn't like the weight of mine. If it does everything you need it to do, there is no reason to have multiple devices that do nearly the same things.

Sent from my gTablet using Tapatalk.


----------



## auntmarge (Dec 4, 2008)

I had a similar experience - sold my iPad2 and kept the Fire. I don't miss the iPad _at all._


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

And I thought I was all alone.


----------



## racheldeet (Jan 21, 2010)

JimC1946 said:


> And I thought I was all alone.


This! I sold mine as well. I don't really need a $600 device to watch Netflix and read books, after all!


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

You know, I miss the iPad the most for web browsing, where the bigger screen was a real plus. But I'm getting used to the smaller screen and the way that the Fire's browser handles favorites. I use the Fire mostly in the portrait mode, but I go to landscape for web browsing, where the font size is bigger. I'm also finding the Amazon Basics stylus to be helpful.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

JimC1946 said:


> And I thought I was all alone.


I sold my iPad before my Fire even arrived. It's in a good home and being constantly used, something that didn't happen when I owned it. Now if they would just come out with a version of W.E.L.D.E.R. for the Fire, I'd be a completely happy camper.

L


----------

